# When did you start to show?



## Ferne

I'm just over 8 weeks and my stomach is sticking out already. It's slight but enough to draw attention in a t-shirt, which I don't want until we're ready to tell people.

This is my second baby so I expected to show a little earlier but I was hoping it wouldn't be this early.

Anybody else? When did you begin to show & when did you "pop"? Is it your 1st, 2nd, 3rd...?


----------



## grumpymoo

I am!

It's my second. I want to hide it until after my scan but tongues are wagging at work.

I just don't feel ready to tell anyone yet.

In fact this is my first post about this pregnancy!


----------



## Ferne

Congrats gumpymoo!

My MIL is coming over in 10 min and I can't find anything that I can hide my stomach in. Sucking in and hiding behind my kitchen counters is going to be my strategy.


----------



## Ferne

grumpymoo said:


> I am!
> 
> It's my second. I want to hide it until after my scan but tongues are wagging at work.
> 
> I just don't feel ready to tell anyone yet.
> 
> In fact this is my first post about this pregnancy!

How far along are you? (EDIT: disregard - just saw your ticker. CONGRATS AGAIN!)


----------



## Maple Leaf

I went through a huge bloat crisis between 5 and 10 weeks. The bloat then subsided and I even wore all my old clothes for a few weeks. The real bump appeared at week 14, but this is my 3rd. I didn't show until week 16 with my first and week 11 with my second so every woman and every pregnancy seem different.! Lol


----------



## Gia7777

This is my 1st, and I officially popped at 15w3d - at 15w I was still bloat and it seemed literally overnight I popped.


----------



## Ferne

Thanks for your input ML & Gia. I hope this is bloat. I've already put on 3 lbs. YIKES!


----------



## Borboleta

This is my first and I think I started showing around 17 weeks.


----------



## crushh7

I'm in the exact same situation. I am trying to hide my pregnancy until after the first trimester. I am a little over 8 weeks as well, pregnant with #2, slim and yep.....I am having trouble hiding my tummy in anything somewhat form fitting such as t-shirts. I am just going to continue to try to conceal as long as possible but I'm not doing a very good job in my opinion.


----------



## crushh7

Oops....I just read everyone's posts and I agree that I think that half of what I am seeing definitely is bloating! I constantly feel bloated and after I eat it's really bad....hoping it does go down and then re-appears as an actual bump!


----------



## Ferne

I'm with you Crush.

I noticed you live in Japan. A friend of mine lived there for a few years. When she was pregnant, she was advised to eat a lot of sushi. She did and, today, that baby is a very healthy 3.5 year old.

In the U.S., we are told not to eat sushi. It's so interesting how two countries can have such different pregnancy nutrition guidelines.

I miss sushi. I've really craved it this week. Wish I was in Japan.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies I am pregnant with our first (had a very early mc in Jan) and my bump was very noticeable at 6 weeks. We were trying to hide it from people due to last loss but there was no chance everyone guessed. I am now 13 weeks and people say that my bump is the same size as they were at 5 months!!! I have not put on weight elsewhere just bump and boobs.


----------



## Sunshine12

My bloating made me look very pregnant until this week and its now (thankfully) going down a bit. I looked about 6 months pregnant until very recently!

Ferne, you can still eat sushi if the fish has been frozen first. x


----------



## sadie

I have a big bloat belly, too. Makes me look 4 months pregnant. i am scared to find out how much I have gained!

Doctors are crazy here in the US about eating sushi. Its all frozen first to kill of the parasite, etc, but we are still advised against it! i have been eating it once a week, but only 'cooked' sushi. So boring! What I would do for some tuna sushi!

Side note, what are you guys telling people when you go to dinner and arent drinking? I feel like people will just know straight away that Im hiding something....


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine12 said:


> Ferne, you can still eat sushi if the fish has been frozen first. x

WHAT?! 

Seriously? Now, I've got to find out if my favorite sushi place uses ANY frozen fish.

This is such a valuable piece of information Sunshine! I'm so grateful.


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Side note, what are you guys telling people when you go to dinner and arent drinking? I feel like people will just know straight away that Im hiding something....

I hate driving and miss living in a city with public transport (until one of you guys wrote about the problems with a heightened sense of smell - subway stops are covered in urine). 

In our city, you have to drive practically EVERYwhere. That sucks most of the time except when you're pregnant. Our city cracks down hard on drinking and driving - mandatory jail time and then you have to have a breath-alyzer installed on your car's ignition for 6 months that you have to blow into to start the car and periodically while you're driving. So people don't drink and drive. 

My excuse - I just happen to be the designated driver THAT night. It works though on Saturday a friend said, "You can have a small glass of wine. We'll be here for hours. What are you, pregnant?" I told her I drank the night before and had too much.


----------



## Sunshine12

Ferne, here is the excerpt from the NHS website. I know things might be different in US so you might want to check but I would imagine it will be the same. Id defo check in restaurants first just to be on the safe side. x

_*
It's fine to eat sushi and other dishes made with raw fish when you're pregnant as long as the fish used to make it has been frozen first. This is because occasionally fish contains small parasitic worms that could make you ill. Freezing kills the worms and makes raw fish safe to eat.
Sushi sold in shops or restaurants, whether it's ready-made or made in the shop, should be fine to eat. This is because the raw fish the shop uses to make sushi must have been frozen at minus 20C for at least 24 hours.
If you make your own sushi at home, freeze the fish for at least 24 hours before using it.
Some raw fish used to make sushi, such as smoked salmon, doesn't need to be frozen before it's used. This is because smoking kills any worms in the fish.*_


----------



## Storm1jet2

I was bloated from the day I got my BFP - I usually retain a lot of fluid before my period and it just never went! Can't remember when I got a proper bump - I think the bloat was just replaced with bump without me really noticing and now I'm huge!


----------



## Ferne

Sunshine thank you so much! This is great information. I'll double check with my OB but being armed with this info should help.

Storm, YOU ARE ALMOST THERE! It probably doesn't feel that way to you but compared to us, 8 weeks is nothing! I remember it being really difficult to be comfortable those last 2 months. And when you finally got comfortable, you'd have to get up to pee. I didn't get much sleep. Hope you're doing better than I did. Good luck to you!


----------



## Torontogal

sadie said:


> I have a big bloat belly, too. Makes me look 4 months pregnant. i am scared to find out how much I have gained!
> 
> Doctors are crazy here in the US about eating sushi. Its all frozen first to kill of the parasite, etc, but we are still advised against it! i have been eating it once a week, but only 'cooked' sushi. So boring! What I would do for some tuna sushi!
> 
> Side note, what are you guys telling people when you go to dinner and arent drinking? I feel like people will just know straight away that Im hiding something....

I noticed the bump at 8-9 weeks, but I haven't started showing in a way that others will notice until last week (15 weeks). I revealed at work who weeks ago and everyone was surprised. Now, two weeks later, I look really pregnant. It happens so quickly!

Related to Sadie's side note, some people can get away with the no drinking thing but not me, haha I had to be out with my friends and hobby buddies at 4 weeks for that reason, everyone had my number immediately. It all depends on whether you were known to be a drinker before or not.


----------



## sadie

Katy, I can't seem to get away with not drinking, especially since we take taxis home at night, no one is a designated driver!

ANyway, FERNE did MIL notice anything about your belly? My friend came in from out of town last night and she kept saying what a belly I have! I tried to chalk it up to fat, but she said no.... Barely 9 weeks here!!


----------



## Ferne

Did she come out and ask, Sadie?

My MIL took my daughter for a sleep over at her house that afternoon. While I was loading my daughter into the car seat in the back, my MIL was sitting in the front seat with the door open and her legs outside the car. She was talking to me - actually my stomach.

She definitely looked at my stomach more than once and it wasn't a glance it lingered....

I expected her to say something but she didn't. She knows we have been trying for awhile and so maybe she was being sensitive - didn't want to say something in case I wasn't pregnant.

I feel so fat. I don't have a bump but I have sprouted some stomach rolls that are growing in size. Gross.


----------



## sadie

Haha. My friend already knew, but she said its just so obvious. And last nght at dinner with our other friend, she too agreed that its a belly bump. Its like a solid ball and less like rolls. 
I originally had 2 in there and at the 7 week scan they saw only one but i wonder if there is someone else hdiing in there somewhere!

Moms and MILs know everything.... She will tell you that when you do finally tell her! Im glad.she is being respectful, yet obviously curious!


----------



## Ferne

You're right Sadie. My MIL knows and she is definitely going to say, "I knew it!"


----------



## IcedQueen

9 weeks along and showing as though I am already 5 months! This is my third pregnancy.


----------



## mummytono5

I started to show at 9 weeks i couldn't believe that i started to show so soon, I know this is my 5th baby but i didn't expect to show so soon.


----------

